# Bec Hyatt Avatar



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im jealous of LizaG 

If someone could make it an avatar of Bec Hyatt as cool as LizaG's then it would be most appreciated.

And if i could be even more cheeky and ask for a cover picture for my timeline on facebook of her then i would be forever grateful.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol that avatar was just the result of a 3am Google Image search, and thought "yeah that'll do" 

Doubt my new one will get quite the admiration as Ms Hyatt.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

No it wont lol...

Can i use your old one?/


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hix, I'll do you a special one tomorrow if you remind me


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hixxy I say go for it  I'll be reppin a different WMMA fighter each week in my sig and avatar anyways.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Looks EPIC Killz


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers mate, appreciate them , they are awesome!


----------

